# St Simons Island Fishing?



## Gadget (Jul 6, 2021)

Gonna be there on vacation this weekend. Never fished there before. Anyone know the fishing status? For July? From land or boat.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 6, 2021)

Sharks and tarpon are usually thick down there this time of year.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 7, 2021)

Thanks for the info. I called and talked to a guide, nice guy gave me some info. 3 day snapper season this weekend so all boats booked.
I'll probably fish at Goulds inlet, try to cast net some live bait.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 7, 2021)

Take a minnow trap and catch mud minnows in any of the ditches or small creeks. Lots of flounder around the rocks at Gould’s. Tarpon are there now too....


----------



## Gadget (Jul 7, 2021)

Bringing my castnet so hoping to find some mullet, pinfish, mud minnows, tiger minnows etc. Hopefully some bigger baits for tarpon or blacktips


----------



## Mattval (Jul 8, 2021)

Leylt us know how it goes


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jul 8, 2021)

Sharks are thick right now. I just came back from Darien. Lots of big ones around


----------



## Gadget (Jul 8, 2021)

Headed there now, let you guys know how I do. 

Sharks are bad everywhere seems these days


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jul 8, 2021)

That’s a good thing. That’s what I chase, lol.


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 8, 2021)

cuda67bnl said:


> That’s a good thing. That’s what I chase, lol.



I’ve got some buddies coming in next week from Nebraska and Missouri. They’re like a bunch of school children at Christmas. They can’t wait to get behind the shrimp boats.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 8, 2021)

Fished Carabelle Fl twice recently for the red snapper season. We did really good, 6 days of limits. Bunch of grouper too


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 8, 2021)

Gadget said:


> Fished Carabelle Fl twice recently for the red snapper season. We did really good, 6 days of limits. Bunch of grouper too



How far out are you going?


----------



## Gadget (Jul 8, 2021)

Ihunt said:


> How far out are you going?



20-40 miles 60-130ft


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jul 8, 2021)

Ihunt said:


> I’ve got some buddies coming in next week from Nebraska and Missouri. They’re like a bunch of school children at Christmas. They can’t wait to get behind the shrimp boats.


Water was a bit to rough for me to go out on the big water Sunday and Monday. But didn’t need to. Was catching 6 foot bulls and tippers in Doboy sound. Had a blast. Just wish I had found someone to go with me. Gets interesting unhooking the bigger ones by yourself sometimes, lol. Already planning the next trip.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 8, 2021)

I'll go out with ya, buy fuel help clean up etc. Got my own gear.

Let me know


----------



## Gadget (Jul 8, 2021)

Got here in time to run over to goulds inlet. Few people were fishing. Been catching blacktips. I threw some soft swim baits, no bites. Saw some mullet so will be over there with castnet tomorrow


----------



## Gadget (Jul 9, 2021)

I woulda gone out with you for sure and helped out.

I'm at Goulds now. No one catching anything right now but been catching mostly flounder and small blacktips. Some tarpon and trout around, no reds from what I hear.
A YouTube guy is kayaking into the inlet for tarpon, says he has some deep holes pinned on his gps where he catches them. Plenty of finger mullet to castnet. Had one 8inch mullet on but he came off, others are all 3-4inch. No bites yet for me or anyone that I've seen.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 9, 2021)

Oh tried free line and bobber with live bait but current too strong so had to add 2 oz lead and put em on the bottom


----------



## Gadget (Jul 9, 2021)

Look at what I caught, nice outfit reeled in off the bottom. Penn 850ss with ugly stick in good condition....lol


----------



## slow motion (Jul 9, 2021)

Nice. Somebody is really sad.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 9, 2021)

Just caught some weird stingray with no tail, never seen one without a tail. Thought it was a flounder, had that same brown color.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 9, 2021)

Just had a manatee come up right next to me, didn't think they were this far north.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 9, 2021)

Yep we get manatees here every summer...pretty sure they go as far up as Maryland. Neat animals...they love to drink fresh water out of a hose.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jul 9, 2021)

Gadget said:


> Just caught some weird stingray with no tail, never seen one without a tail. Thought it was a flounder, had that same brown color.


I catch em like that every now and then. Saves me from having to cut the stinger off before tossing em in the bait tank, lol.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 9, 2021)

Just finished fishing caught a 16" flounder on live finger mullet , guy next to me caught 2, one about 20 on a plastic DOA shrimp. I lost one on a gulp


----------



## Gadget (Jul 10, 2021)

Today


----------



## GTMODawg (Jul 12, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Yep we get manatees here every summer...pretty sure they go as far up as Maryland. Neat animals...they love to drink fresh water out of a hose.




Apparently have been found as far north as cape cod...I always thought South Carolina was the extent of their range.  

They do love a water hose LOL.  I have been told they must drink freshwater and that is why they are scarce in the Bahamas and the windward islands because its tough for them to find enough water in the vegetation the further from the coast they get to sustain such travel.  Hard to imagine a marine mammal not being able to convert some salt water to potable water but it could be something to it...


They and dolphins are far to protected in my opinion.  Manatees aren't really a problem like dolphins are but it is still way to easy to run afoul of the law where they are present.  I would bet having a hose on a dock in manatee country which had fresh water coming out of it would land a property owner a hefty fine....you can barely look at the things without breaking a law, allowing them to drink from a water hose would probably lead to folks coming from all over the place, other than manatee country, and screaming ugly names at you...


----------



## Gadget (Jul 12, 2021)

I see people feeding manatees water from a hose on their dock in Florida. Also giving them water from a water bottle.


----------

